# pronunciación de la D al final de las palabras



## deslenguada

quería pedir vuestra opinióm sobre algo, me he dado cuenta que yo la -d al final de las palabras como en libertad, bondad etc las pronuncio como si fueras zetas o ces --->liberta-Z supongo que será una cuestión regional, entonces me pregunto como la pronunciarán la gente de lationamerica si ellos pronuncian la ce y la zeta como si fuera una ese? La verdad es que me imagino que seguramente la pronuncien como se supone que es una de  jeje, bueno espero vuestras opiniones y gracias


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Pues yo no sé cómo será en Hispanoamérica pero siempre procuro pronunciarla correctamente. Me suena fatal cuando suena como z o cuando directamente deja de pronunciarse: libertá, voluntá.


----------



## deslenguada

Bueno que quieres que te diga a mi me suena perfectamente   es así como yo lo digo y como quienes me rodean no dicen y no veo nada de malo en ello.


----------



## jester.

Mis experiencias en cunato a la pronunciación de la d final:

En regiones catalanhablantes a menudo las dichas palabras se pronuncian "libertat", "ciudat" etc. por influencias del catalán, en el que todas esas palabras tienen una t final.

Creo que en el dialecto madrileño se oye a menudo la versión con una zeta, pero siempre me parece más suave que una verdadera zeta. Es como si la lengua sólo tocara muy suavemente los dientes. Así las palabras serían como "liberta(z)", las paréntesis simbolizando la zeta suave.

En el dialecto andaluz, y según sé también en grandes partes de Latinoamérica, se usa normalmente la pronunciación "libertá".


----------



## solysombra

Es cierto que en la Argentina no pronunciamos la z ni la c, pero no decimos bondaz ni bondás. Simplemente, y sin ningún complejo, decimos bondá.

No los quiero complicar, pero en hebreo hay palabras que terminan en *á*, y en el plural aparece una *t*. El profesor de hebreo siempre nos daba como ejemplo las palabras en castellano como libertad, bondad, etc, que pronunciamos (quizá sin darnos cuenta) libert*á*, bond*á*, etc, pero en el plural vuelve a aparecer la *d*. Nos decía que quizá en un futuro lejanísimo la *d* final podría llegar a desaparecer, y la *d* del plural nos recordaría que había una *d*... Todo eso para explicarnos de dónde sale la *t* del plural de las palabras terminadas en *á*. Se supone que en un pasado lejano estas palabras terminaban en *át*. En hebreo, claro... pero esta explicación nos daba la sensación de estar haciendo historia.
Y todo esto, como dije, en la Argentina; donde sólo cuando cantábamos el el Himno Nacional, "la señorita" insistía en que debemos cantar: "Oí*d*, mortales, el grito sagrado: ¡Liberta*d*! ¡Liberta*d*! ¡Liberta*d*!"


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

Muy interesante, jamás pensé que el castellano podría servir para aprender hebreo. No te acostarás sin saber algo nuevo.


----------



## jester.

solysombra said:
			
		

> Y todo esto, como dije, en la Argentina; donde sólo cuando cantábamos el el Himno Nacional, "la señorita" insistía en que debemos cantar: "Oí*d*, mortales, el grito sagrado: ¡Liberta*d*! ¡Liberta*d*! ¡Liberta*d*!"



Supongo que esto proviene del castellano original que hablaban los conquistadores españoles.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Supongo que esto proviene del castellano original que hablaban los conquistadores españoles.


 
Bueno, bueno, muchos de ellos eran extremeños, andaluces, vascos, etc. Habría que ver cómo hablaban los conquistadores.


----------



## Servando

En México al igual que en toda América Latina, la "z" y la "c" la pronunciamos como "s", pero de manera general, tenemos muy marcada la pronunciación de las consonantes; excepto por algunas regiones del sureste, (ej:Tabasco).

Debido a esa fuerza empleada en las consonantes, es por lo que a muchos mexicanos nos cuesta trabajo el hablar con la suavidad que se requiere en el inglés.

La "d" al final de las palabras, la pronunciamos siempre (verdad, suavidad, libertad, etc).


----------



## claramolin

Yo pronuncio la "d", pero no tan marcada. Es como una "d" muy suave. Pero nunca digo "libert*á*, bond*á*. Así se pronuncia en el interior del país (al menos yo lo oí por ahí) que tienen la costumbre de aspirar las consonanates finales. En las provincias del interior es  muy raro que pronuncien la "s" final. Pasa lo mismo con la "d".


----------



## deslenguada

Muchas gracias a todos! y espero que sigan llegando más a portaciones así "saciaré" mi curiosidad jeje y todos aprenderemos algo más, la verdad que me ha gustado el tema 

pd: por cierto yo soy del norte de España


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Te escribo desde Perú. En Sudamérica si pronunciamos la "*d*" al final, aunque como han mencionado antes, no es tan marcada. La "*z*" y la "*c*", la prunciamos como "/*s*/".

Aunque claro siempre hay diferencias regionales. En centroamérica pronuncian la "*r*" como "*l*". En lugar de pronunciar "te voy a contar como acerté..." escucharíamos "*te voy a contal como acelté*..."

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## jester.

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> Te escribo desde Perú. En Sudamérica si pronunciamos la "*d*" al final, aunque como han mencionado antes, no es tan marcada. La "*z*" y la "*c*", la prunciamos como "/*s*/".
> 
> Aunque claro siempre hay diferencias regionales. En centroamérica pronuncian la "*r*" como "*l*". En lugar de pronunciar "te voy a contar como acerté..." escucharíamos "*te voy a contal como acelté*..."[/B]


De esto ya he oído hablar, pero confieso que es lo más curioso que he encontrado en mis tres años de estudio del idioma español...


----------



## Rayines

> Yo pronuncio la "d", pero no tan marcada. Es como una "d" muy suave


Coincido con claramolin .


----------



## elcampet

claramolin said:
			
		

> Yo pronuncio la "d", pero no tan marcada. Es como una "d" muy suave. Pero nunca digo "libert*á*, bond*á*. Así se pronuncia en el interior del país (al menos yo lo oí por ahí) que tienen la costumbre de aspirar las consonanates finales. En las provincias del interior es muy raro que pronuncien la "s" final. Pasa lo mismo con la "d".


 
Yo también coincido con claramolín, pero quisiera agregar que  en México, entre la gente del campo, especialmente en el centro, la mayoría suele "comerse" la _*d*_ final Ej: _*perdone su mercé patroncito, pero lo que le digo a* *usté es*_* la puritita verdá.* Curioso ¿verdad?


----------



## Jellby

Yo no soy americano, pero no pronuncio ni "t", ni "z", ni "d"... Digamos que intento pronunciar la "d", pero sorda, como si fuera una "t" pero quedándome a mitad de camino. Al final supongo que queda como "libertá", pero con la "a" final más corta e interrumpida bruscamente.


----------



## laffprince

ERASMO_GALENO said:
			
		

> Te escribo desde Perú. En Sudamérica si pronunciamos la "*d*" al final, aunque como han mencionado antes, no es tan marcada. La "*z*" y la "*c*", la prunciamos como "/*s*/".
> 
> Aunque claro siempre hay diferencias regionales. En centroamérica pronuncian la "*r*" como "*l*". En lugar de pronunciar "te voy a contar como acerté..." escucharíamos "*te voy a contal como acelté*..."


Hola a todos pol allí, me parecen muy interesantes todas acotaciones registradas en este hilo de reflexión.  Me parece que ya se generalizó con respecto a la pronunciación de la "z" y la "c", pronunciadas como "s", en varios países de América Latina, y estoy de acuerdo, sin embargo creo que no es justo decir que en toda  Centro América se pronuncie la "R" como "L", (Me parece que no es este el caso de Guatemala). (No se si pueda ser el caso de mis hermanos de Costa Rica, C.A., o de Puerto Rico, en otra región, quienes sí lo hagan).  
En cuanto a la "d", me parece que en Guatemala sí la pronunciamos,  yo en lo personal sí la pronuncio, como "d".  Sin embargo algunos profesores lo que recomiendan para corregir la pronunciación es el uso de un lápiz en la boca cerrada para hablar (como una práctica de 5 a 10 minutos), y así forzar a la lengua a ser más agil.


----------



## jmx

Yo las 'd' en final de palabra que he oído en todo el Norte de España siempre han sido mudas, en el hablar espontáneo. En el hablar "no-espontáneo" ya puede ser cualquier cosa, según las manías del maestro que tuvieras en la escuela. 

Deslenguada, ¿ de que zona eres exactamente ? ¿ Estás segura de que para "la verdad" dices [la berdáz] y no [la berdá] ?


----------



## deslenguada

uyy! segurisima yo pronuncio "verda-Z" en vez de verda-D , me dí cuenta hace poco y reflexioné, claro que sin llegar a ninguna conclusión jeje por eso pregunto por aquí, yo soy vasca.


----------



## ieracub

Hola deslenguada,

Aunque, obviamente, nunca te he escuchado hablar, te creo y no me cuenta imaginármelo. Me había llamado la atención la pronunciación, por parte de algunos españoles, de Madriz por Madrid.

Esto me lo explico porque la diferencia entre los fonemas d interdental y z (española) solo está en la vibración de las cuerdas vocales.

Te cuento que en Chile, que conserva más que otros países americanos la herencia lingüística del sur de España, la d final va desde una suave pronunciación hasta la pérdida absoluta: Usté, verdá, universidá.

Saludos.


----------



## tamakun

deslenguada said:
			
		

> uyy! segurisima yo pronuncio "verda-Z" en vez de verda-D , me dí cuenta hace poco y reflexioné, claro que sin llegar a ninguna conclusión jeje por eso pregunto por aquí, yo soy vasca.


Sin intenciòn de decir que es asi o asà cuento una anècdota de mis años de estudiante de primaria. El profesor de mi clase, no rescuerdo el motivo, se ausentò de ella, y vino un profe que pertencia al claustro de profe pero  que no era cura   o sea no tenia tonsura y comenzo a conversar con nosotros y dijo algo que  deslenguada saco de la caja de recuerdos.El dijo que de donde el era la "D" final no se pronunciaba y una palabra como felicidad allà se decia felicidaz que era màs bonita esa pronunciaciòn y màs suave  y que si no se adoptaba esa forma de escribirla era porque al pluralizarla no se podia decir felicidazes y entonces se decia felicidades  Como anecdota de mi niñez colegial, y para dar un poco de que hablar a los que si sabes de estas cosas relato este hecho. Con afecto Tamakùn


----------



## elcampet

tamakun: interesante y curiosa tu anécdota, me hizo recordar las enseñanzas de algunos de mis maestros (hermanos maristas) que según su nacionalidad o región de origen nos recomendaban tal o cuál modo de pronunciar de acuerdo con lo que a su juicio era la mejor forma. Me he quedado con dos dudas que quisiera me aclares: ¿qué quiere decir que aquel profe no tuviera *tonsura*? y ¿cuál era su nacionalidad? Gracias por anticipado y un saludo para todos.


----------



## annaspain

Me sorprende muchísimo que una vasca pronuncie la z al final de las palabras..... esto tiene que ser por los locutores mal hablados de Madriz....¡lo qué hace la televisión!. Yo la pronunciaba.... por regionalismo...pero me lo corregí....Me ayudó muchísismo el vivir fuera de Madrid, también pude distinguir mi laísmo, el cual también corregí.
Un saludo


----------



## deslenguada

annaspain said:
			
		

> Me sorprende muchísimo que una vasca pronuncie la z al final de las palabras..... esto tiene que ser por los locutores mal hablados de Madriz....¡lo qué hace la televisión!. Yo la pronunciaba.... por regionalismo...pero me lo corregí....Me ayudó muchísismo el vivir fuera de Madrid, también pude distinguir mi laísmo, el cual también corregí.
> Un saludo


 
Pues que no te sorprenda y no es por la televisión  en mi región es así como se dice, no soy una vasca de caserío! jaja o sea que de televisión nada quizás, es porque soy vasca del sur  y Burgos y La Rioja, zonas muy castellanas, nos queda a "tiro de piedra", de todos modos Álava es una zona muy castellana, siempre lo ha sido, no se porque dices lo de la televisión la verdad. Saludetes


----------



## deslenguada

Tonsura es aquello que se hacían los frailes de cortarse el pelo de la coronilla a modo que parecía que estuvieran calvos, algo bastante curioso cuando hoy en día si un hombre se empieza a quedar calvo es un desastre!


----------



## ordequin

Hola Deslenguada y demás "vasca":
Bueno, yo desde Bilbao tengo que decir que de eso de la influencia de la tele, en la pronunciación de la "D" final, nada de nada.
Ahí coincido plenamente con J3, es decir; los vascos pronunciamos la "D" final como "una especie de ZETA", pero no con la rotunda sonoridad del fonema, mucho más levemente, y sin que la lengua toque realmente los incisivos.
También me apunto a lo vertido por ERASMO, y ahí citaría el modo de hablar en Cuba. Mis compatriotas seguro que se acuerdan de algún "discurso" de Dinio(un cubano que se ha hecho famoso en España en los temas de la prensa rosa, etc...) El buen hombre pronuncia todas las ERRES como ELES. Es muy gracioso.
Y por último agradecer a Tamakún su preciosa anécdota.
¡Un saludo para todos, compañeros!


----------



## ordequin

Se me quedaba una cosa en el tintero. Yo fuí a las hermanas carmelitas, y lo que nos enseñaron al respecto es que LO CORRECTO era pronunciar la "D" final, como una "D", pero más suave. Que nuestra forma de pronunciarla al igual que la manera de los catalanes("T"), era totalmente incorrecta. Lo que pasa que en la práctica me resulta dificilísimo hacer esa "D" final más suave, y me quedo con nuestra suave "ZETA".
Lo de "vasca" en el post anterior, para los que no lo hayan entendido, va referido a "gente"(pretendía ser chistosa, hilando con el previo post de Deslenguada). Es una palabra de argot utilizada por la juventud de por aquí.


----------



## deslenguada

jaja, la verdad es que yo no entendí porque lo de "vasca" así entre comillad, menos mal que lo aclaraste porque estaba pensando "¿Qué me pretende decir este tio con lo de "vasca" pues gracias por decirme que tu también lo pronuncias así, como ves Annaspain la tele no tiene nada que ver  yo también me quedo con nuestra suave zeta al final!
por cierto odequin creo que lo de usa la palabra "vasca" refiriendose a gente está un poco pasado de moda... jeje


----------



## ordequin

Oye, Deslenguada, ésto va fuera del hilo, pero tengo mucha curiosidad, ¿qué se dice ahora?¿La "peña"? Es que me gusta estar al día.....je,je,je....


----------



## deslenguada

ordequin said:
			
		

> Oye, Deslenguada, ésto va fuera del hilo, pero tengo mucha curiosidad, ¿qué se dice ahora?¿La "peña"? Es que me gusta estar al día.....je,je,je....


 
sinceramente aúnque soy una persona jóven creo no estar muy "en la onda" porque no me gusta usar vulgarismos aunque si utilizo palabras familiares y comunes de andar por casa jeje pero si creo si "la peña" aun que yo sinceramente diría la gente, suena mejor más correcto, más apropiado etc


----------



## ordequin

Yo opto siempre por el eclecticismo. Quizás, como no tengo muchas dificultades en expresarme con corrección extrema, me encanta refrescar mi vocabulario con todo tipo de términos.
Y también puede resultar muy útil. "Donde fueres haz lo que vieres". Me encanta saber expresarme en todo tipo de niveles y de jergas; desde el poético, pasando por el pragmático, llegando hasta lo habitual, para desembocar en lo crudo y callejero. No reniego de nada. 
Esta es mi filosofía, y no es sólo mía.


----------



## Jellby

ordequin said:
			
		

> Lo de "vasca" en el post anterior, para los que no lo hayan entendido, va referido a "gente"(pretendía ser chistosa, hilando con el previo post de Deslenguada). Es una palabra de argot utilizada por la juventud de por aquí.



Probablemente te refieras a "basca":

4. f. coloq. Pandilla, grupo de amigos o de personas afines.


----------



## ordequin

Gracias Jellby. ¡Tomo nota!


----------



## jmx

deslenguada said:
			
		

> uyy! segurisima yo pronuncio "verda-Z" en vez de verda-D , me dí cuenta hace poco y reflexioné, claro que sin llegar a ninguna conclusión jeje por eso pregunto por aquí, yo soy vasca.





			
				ordequin said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo desde Bilbao tengo que decir que de eso de la influencia de la tele, en la pronunciación de la "D" final, nada de nada.
> Ahí coincido plenamente con J3, es decir; los vascos pronunciamos la "D" final como "una especie de ZETA", pero no con la rotunda sonoridad del fonema, mucho más levemente, y sin que la lengua toque realmente los incisivos.


No estoy seguro de si Deslenguada y Ordequin me han entendido. Deslenguada explica que ella dice "verda-z" en vez de "verda-d", y esto me hace pensar que esa es su manera de hablar cuando habla en plan "finolis". Yo lo que pregunto es si en una conversación común y corriente no decís "verdá", o sea, *acabado en A*. ¿ Seguro que no decís eso de vez en cuando ?


----------



## Cicerón

jmartins said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro de si Deslenguada y Ordequin me han entendido. Deslenguada explica que ella dice "verda-z" en vez de "verda-d", y esto me hace pensar que esa es su manera de hablar cuando habla en plan "finolis". Yo lo que pregunto es si en una conversación común y corriente no decís "verdá", o sea, *acabado en A*. ¿ Seguro que no decís eso de vez en cuando ?



Mi profesora de lengua nos decía que pronunciar una "D" al final de esas palabras resultaba muy forzado y parecía "finolis", como dices. Nos recomendó pronunciar una "D" muy suave, parecida a una "Z" pero no tan fuerte.


----------



## deslenguada

jmartins said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro de si Deslenguada y Ordequin me han entendido. Deslenguada explica que ella dice "verda-z" en vez de "verda-d", y esto me hace pensar que esa es su manera de hablar cuando habla en plan "finolis". Yo lo que pregunto es si en una conversación común y corriente no decís "verdá", o sea, *acabado en A*. ¿ Seguro que no decís eso de vez en cuando ?


 
La verdad es que no lo hago por ser "finolis" ni anda parecido, es que simplemente me sale así, de hehco lo de "verdá" es lo que me resultaría forzado de decir


----------



## ordequin

Hola JMartins:
Puedo prometer y prometo (y con la diestra apoyada sobre la Biblia si fuera necesario) que los vascos NO decimos verdá, sino verdaz. Y también te aseguro que no es por "finoliduría"( no lo busqueis en el Drae), sino porque es así la costumbre de estas tierras vascongadas.
Es más, te diré que un vasco puede pronunciar "verdad" correctamente, pero alguien que pronuncie "verdá" NO PUEDE SER VASCO.
Amigos, gracias a todos vosotros acabo de descubrir el axioma del "vasquismo", con esta nueva máxima universal, cualquier vasco podrá ser identificado fácilmente, mucho mejor que con lo del RH de Arzalluz.
Me desmayo de la risa...


----------



## ordequin

JMartins, en serio, vente un día para el Pais Vasco, y comprobarás lo que pone en duda tu incredulidad. Que aquí se dice verdaz, amistaz, generosidaz, con una familiaridaz y una espontaineidaz que no veas..... y en conversaciones comunes y corrientes...


----------



## tatius

Cuidado con tu prueba para identificar vascos, ordequin, que en Madrid también se puede pronunciar "z" la -d final. Menudo barullo montaríamos...

Como anécdota contaros que un reproductor blanco blanquísimo de la marca de la manzana, pasa a denominarse "i-poz" en vez de "aypod" por estos lares. Me muero de risa cuando lo escucho.

Y para acabar, un despotrique: 

Propongo excomulgar a todos esos profesores con ansias de ser clonados que pretenden inculcar a sus alumnos que la única pronunciación "correcta" es la suya. 

Todas las formas de pronunciar la -d final que hemos visto a lo largo de este hilo son absolutamente correctas, alófonos del mismo fonema y cuyo distinto uso (según regiones o clases culturales) no crea en ningún caso confusión fonológica.

Un gran hombre dijo: "enseña a poner en duda lo que enseñes", algunos profesores como los que habéis mencionado deberían replantearse su vocación.


----------



## jmx

tatius said:
			
		

> Cuidado con tu prueba para identificar vascos, ordequin, que en Madrid también se puede pronunciar "z" la -d final. Menudo barullo montaríamos...


Pero aquí sí que creo que se trata de la forma "fina". Lo digo porque he tratado con muchísimos madrileños, e incluso viví en Madrid varios meses, y mi impresión es que, cuando hablan con naturalidad, hacen mudas las 'd' finales, tal como la gran mayoría de españoles. ¿ O no ?


----------



## deslenguada

jmartins said:
			
		

> Pero aquí sí que creo que se trata de la forma "fina". Lo digo porque he tratado con muchísimos madrileños, e incluso viví en Madrid varios meses, y mi impresión es que, cuando hablan con naturalidad, hacen mudas las 'd' finales, tal como la gran mayoría de españoles. ¿ O no ?


 
Bueno yo no creo que la mayoría de los españoles se "coman" la D.


----------



## jmx

deslenguada said:
			
		

> Bueno yo no creo que la mayoría de los españoles se "coman" la D.


Pues es tu creencia contra la mía. Yo he viajado bastante.


----------



## deslenguada

jmartins said:
			
		

> Pues es tu creencia contra la mía. Yo he viajado bastante.


 
jaja, me parece muy bien que hayas viajado mucho  solo doy mi opinión, mi percepción sobre el asunto, haya viajado o no  eres libre de opinar lo que quieras!


----------



## Jellby

Acabo de oír (hace tiempo que no lo hacía) la canción de Gabinete Caligari "Camino Soria", y el Urrutia pronuncia una clarísima D en "existe una ciuda*D*". Bien es cierto que cuando canta lo hace de una forma muy característica y un poco forzada, pero al menos alguien pronuncia la D 

P.D. Sigo oyendo canciones del mismo grupo, acabo de oír también un "tu mayor necesida*D*" como una casa.


----------



## deslenguada

Jellby said:
			
		

> Acabo de oír (hace tiempo que no lo hacía) la canción de Gabinete Caligari "Camino Soria", y el Urrutia pronuncia una clarísima D en "existe una ciuda*D*". Bien es cierto que cuando canta lo hace de una forma muy característica y un poco forzada, pero al menos alguien pronuncia la D
> 
> P.D. Sigo oyendo canciones del mismo grupo, acabo de oír también un "tu mayor necesida*D*" como una casa.


 

jaja eso me recuerda a que juraría que también tengo la ligera sensación de que ciertos cantantes sobre todo salidos de Operación Triunfo les ha dado o les han aconsejado que pronuncien la C y la Z como S y no me refiero a los que provienen de areas cuyo acento así es.


----------



## tatius

En Madrid, bajo mi punto de vista, la clase de nivel cultural alto pronuncia una -d final igual que la intervocálica de "dedo" (la de en medio). 

Muchas personas, en cambio, la pronuncian como una zeta en toda regla (familias de origen rural de todos lo puntos de España, menor nivel cultural, barrios populares o qué sé yo...).

Sin embargo, en el famoso chotis "Madrid, Madrid, Madrid... pedazo de la España en que nací", yo juraría que se pronuncia haciendo desaparecer la -d final.

Al gusto del consumidor.


----------



## tamakun

elcampet said:
			
		

> tamakun: interesante y curiosa tu anécdota, me hizo recordar las enseñanzas de algunos de mis maestros (hermanos maristas) que según su nacionalidad o región de origen nos recomendaban tal o cuál modo de pronunciar de acuerdo con lo que a su juicio era la mejor forma. Me he quedado con dos dudas que quisiera me aclares: ¿qué quiere decir que aquel profe no tuviera *tonsura*? y ¿cuál era su nacionalidad? Gracias por anticipado y un saludo para todos.


Si te educaste con los Maristas seguro que notaste que ninguno tenia tonsura o sea no eran sacerdotes, aun eran clèrigos, pero de esos que le dice laicos creo, Este del que te hablo era hermono pero no se habìa recibido de sacerdote por lo tanto no podia ser tonsurado que es como un pelado hasta el cràneo en la parte mas alta de la cabeza esa señal lo distingue de los que visten sotana pero no son sacerdotes, el de mi anècdota era español pero no se de que regiòn de España aunque me hago la idea que era de Castilla, no lo puedo asegurar pero no se por que creo eso. Otra cosa era Jesuita Con afecto Tamakùn


----------



## Fernita

Rayines said:
			
		

> Coincido con claramolin .


 
No soy del interior de Argentina, y no creo que se pronuncie la 'd' pero más suave. Inés, ¿te parece realmente que pronunciamos así?

Personalmente, siempre he oído pronunciarla así /libertá/ /bondá.

Incluso, cuando cantamos nuestro himno, 'Al gran pueblo argentino, salud', no se oye la pronunciación de la 'd' ni suave.

Lo mismo ocurre con la 's' precedida por una vocal y seguida de una consonante: no la pronunciamos. Sino que hay una 'aspiración' /mohca/, por dar un ejemplo.
No decimos /mosca/ /casco/ /bestia/. Eso sí suena espantoso y quizá lo pronuncia así, la gente menos educada.
Eso creo.


----------



## Rayines

> y no creo que se pronuncie la 'd' pero más suave. Inés, ¿te parece realmente que pronunciamos así?


Fernita: aún en el himno, yo pronuncio una *d *muy suave, eso sí, pero no digo salú, ni salu*dd*.
Ahora bien, cuando la palabra va seguida de otra que comienza con vocal, la pronuncio como cualquier *d *normal: como por ejemplo: "Tiene una salu*d* espléndida" . Es así, ¡qué se le va a hacer!


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Ahora bien, cuando la palabra va seguida de otra que comienza con vocal, la pronuncio como cualquier *d *normal: como por ejemplo: "Tiene una salu*d* espléndida" . Es así, ¡qué se le va a hacer!



Esto no siempre es así, hay quien dice "laciuda*d*escondida" y quien dice "laciudaescodida"...


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:
			
		

> Esto no siempre es así, hay quien dice "laciuda*d*escondida" y quien dice "laciudaescodida"...


Jellby, está visto en este hilo que puede ser de muy diversas maneras. Yo le aclaré a Fernita cómo yo lo digo. (La expresión ¡Es así! no significa que *es así *, sino, en todo caso, que *no todos ni aun *en Argentina, lo decimos de la misma manera).


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:
			
		

> Jellby, está visto en este hilo que puede ser de muy diversas maneras.



Perdona, me expresé mal... Lo que quería decir es que, aunque me parece lógico pronunciar como tú dices, resulta curioso que hay gente que no lo hace así.


----------



## leugim

Seguro que muchos de Uds. saben el inglés, pues el sonido de "th"
en las palabras "lathe" y "smooth" es el sonido que varios han
descrito aquí. Así suena como la pronuncian algunos Mexicanos.


----------



## elcampet

deslenguada said:
			
		

> jaja, me parece muy bien que hayas viajado mucho  solo doy mi opinión, mi percepción sobre el asunto, haya viajado o no  eres libre de opinar lo que quieras!


 
¡Bien dicho! deslenguada, viajar mucho *no necesariamente* hace que nuestras opiniones sean las más doctas. La pronunciación de la _*d*_ final es cuestión de modos y estilos en diversos lugares, aún dentro de un mismo país. Saludos


----------



## mariente

deslenguada said:
			
		

> quería pedir vuestra opinióm sobre algo, me he dado cuenta que yo la -d al final de las palabras como en libertad, bondad etc las pronuncio como si fueras zetas o ces --->liberta-Z supongo que será una cuestión regional, entonces me pregunto como la pronunciarán la gente de lationamerica si ellos pronuncian la ce y la zeta como si fuera una ese? La verdad es que me imagino que seguramente la pronuncien como se supone que es una de  jeje, bueno espero vuestras opiniones y gracias


Sí se pronuncia pero a veces no se pronuncia, depende del lugar y de la persona que lo diga. Es muy común nque se diga usté. Sin embargo con libertad y voluntad  y demases yo al menos las pronuncio y al menos en capital federal, argentina, un alto porcetaje de gente la pronuncia.
Te cuento que en argentina, en muchas provincas del interior, no pueden pronunciar la erre y la pronuncian como una "ye"


----------



## roxcyn

Es como "th" en inglés.  Puede oírlo en http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/about.html

Launch Spanish Library
Haga un clic en Fricativas, y entonces el segundo (el debajo del F)


----------



## poncealfaro

En realidad depende del digamos "nivel sociocultural", o del contexto momentaneo al cual se somete el sujeto hablante, no importando mucho el lugar donde este dicho sujeto. En Chile solemos obviar la d final, pero en realidad no es una "libertá", es decir una d absolutamente desaparecida; la pronunciación deja entrever una d muy, muy suave, casi imperceptible. Por lo tanto está ahí. En ambientes "cultos" ella aparece muy clara pues nadie quiere quedar de ignorante, en especial si se supone que no lo es. A personas más naturales sencillamente la obvian, pero siempre aparece, como un fantasma. Recuerden que la lengua es casi un ente, es algo vivo.


----------



## solysombra

No me acuerdo dónde ni cuándo lo vi, pero hay gente que sale, con el equipo adecuado, a grabar a gente de distintos lugares que dice la misma expresión, justamente para inmortalizar las diferencias de pronunciación. Sería mucho más cómodo, porque a veces uno se complica tratando de describir cómo pronuncia tal o cual letra. Entre las aspiradas y las licuantes, por no mencionar las fricativas, se pone todo muy complicado.


----------



## deslenguada

Obviamente la pronunciación varia mucho y depende del acento o del nivel cultural y también puede influir el resgistro. Muchos de nosotros modificamos nuestra manera de hablar, adaptandonos. Me preguntaba en general por la forma natural de decirlo que tiene cada uno y claro me preguntaba si todo el mundo lo decía como yo o no, es evidente que no (cosa que ya me imaginaba) jeje y es bueno saber  claro! Quería daros las gracias a todos, de veras no pensaba que este tema fuera a deribar en uno tan interesante!  Gracias a todos por haberlo hecho así  Me encanta la participación de todo el mundo!


----------



## leugim

poncealfarola lengua es casi un ente, es algo vivo.

Lo que no es decir que todo cambio es deseable.


----------



## voltaivolta

Hola, me gusta a mi también mucho este tema, soy Valenciana y cómo no tiro un poco a lo catalán, pero yo por lo menos, no digo /verdat/ sino /verdad/ igual que en /ciudad/ aunque si que he coincidido con gente de Madrid que me han dicho que decía T final, la diferencia es obvia, en Madrid se pronuncia Z y los valencianos pronnunciamos D así que es normal que lo puedan confundir con T, ya que les cuesta pronunciar la D final. Lo mismo me ha pasado con la LL final... un día se me ocurrió decir /carbonell/ y las risas fueron pocas, ellos prefieren /carbonel/ bueno ellos y gran parte de España.


----------

